# Rose Lake Hocking Hills?



## CatfishLoveTheLiver (May 29, 2013)

I will be fishing at Rose Lake in Hocking Hills State Park this weekend(Logan Ohio) and I wanted to know how the fishing is. I love to catfish, does the Lake have a lot of cats, not huge, just great in number. And will they bite on Chicken Liver? I would like to bass fish through the day also, what should I use? Rubber worms, top water baits, spinnerbaits? And also I heard the north part of the lake is the best, what is truly the best fishing spots here?


----------

